
Ask HN: What's a good browser if I want privacy above all else? - sergiotapia
Meaning my passwords&#x2F;browser history&#x2F;settings etc aren&#x27;t uploaded to the cloud anywhere.<p>I&#x27;m thoroughly creeped out by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;myactivity.google.com&#x2F;myactivity<p>I want to go back to 2001 where the browser was just the browser and not tied to everything you do and who you are.
======
superkuh
Pale Moon.

------
eip
wget

